# So, what's the deal with pigmentation?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have read things about pigmentation in this forum but I'm not sure what exactly that means. So, couple of Qs-
What is pigmentation?
How does it relate to breed standard?
Is lack of pigmentation a health concern?
Do breeders breed for a certain level/kind of pigmentation? 

Please share!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pigment, also called the black points is the black nose, eye rims, paw pads, lips. Some dogs will also express pigment in spots on the body, dark halos around the eyes, and some even have darkened toplines where the hair is parted. And to go even a bit farther, some of the intact boys will have dark pigment on their "package." 

The standard says the following about pigment: "Eyes ... are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression." "The nose is black." "The feet are small and round, with toe pads black." 

Those quotes are sprinkled throughout the standard and some judges seem to expect more pigment than is required by the standard. For instance, some judges expect halos, others will look at a dog without pigment on toenails and see that as a fault (as it used to be in an older version of the standard) or they might look at a dog without pigment on the lips as a dog that lacks proper pigment.

As for breeders, all who show will want to have the pigment required by the standard, but many will want more. And some will place a higher emphasis on pigment than others will. 

Lack of pigment is unlikely to be a health concern, unless it is due to an underlying health issue. For instance, many Maltese get a typical winter nose, or pigment loss when they do not get as much sun, it doesn't seem to have any impact on their health. On the other hand, I have seen dogs with health conditions that caused a lack of pigment (I think thyroid does this if I remember correctly).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry I never saw this response. Thank you so much for replying in detail. I completely get it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Oh I'm sorry I never saw this response. Thank you so much for replying in detail. I completely get it now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Since Dewey and Gustave are close to the same age, I was wo wondering if Gustave has a black line on his face where the hair parts on the muzzle?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I took a picture.








It starts out black and then turns pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, that's how Dewey's is, but not Laurel. She doesn't have very good pigment, but I love her ssssoooo much!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Yes, I took a picture.
> View attachment 105456
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take a pic of Dewey, but he's sleeping . If I wake wild man up , he'll get the other three going crazy and they're already tired from him all morning!! LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I'm sure Dewey keeps them entertained and busy all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

